# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  Keeping Contest JDKC & HNV Shinoda 2020

## pieth

Sahabat KOIS , tidak terasa kita sudah di akhir tahun 2020,dan sudah saatnya lagi kita semua mengasah keahlian dan kejelian kita dalam hobby kita bersama, KOI. Kami dari JDKC & HNV bertekad untuk selalu meningkatkan standard keahlian dalam memilih dan memelihara KOI serta mempersiapkannya untuk bertanding.
Oleh karenanya, kali ini kami mempersiapkan 80 ekor Hi-Utsuri untuk meramaikan acara Keeping Contest JDKC & HNV Shinoda 2020 ini.



Hadir Kembali *JDKC & HNV* akan mengadakan keeping contest di forum KOI-s . Kami berikan ikan pilihan yang terbaik untuk di ikut sertakan dalam acara keeping contest ini
*80* ekor Hi-Utsuri




*TUJUAN KEGIATAN*
-Meningkatkan kemampuan keeping melalui kegiatan yang memotivasi dan menyenangkan.
-Menciptakan sarana belajar bagi komunitas dengan cara memberikan alternatif bagaimana memelihara koi yang baik.
-Memperkuat hubungan inter komunitas melalui intensitas lalu lintas komunikasi lewat kagiatan ini.
-Secara tidak langsung meningkatkan kecintaan terhadap Koi lewat keinginan memelihara Koi dengan cara sebaik–baiknya.
-Meningkatkan kecintaan pada koi.


*BENTUK KEGIATAN*
Pada dasarnya kegiatan ini akan mempertandingkan kemampuan memelihara Koi. Koi yang akan dipelihara disediakan Penyelenggara dengan pertimbangan kesamaan kualitas, karakter, umur dan ukuran relatif. Partisipan bebas menentukan keeping technique (feeding regime, jenis atau merek pakan, dan lainnya).


*WAKTU KEGIATAN*
Kegiatan akan berlangsung selama 8 bulan, sejak acara lelang ini berakhir sampai Juli 2021.


*KOI ENTRY*
Penyelenggara menyediakan 80 ekor Hi-Utsuri kelahiran 2020


*HARGA PEROLEHAN & TATA CARA PEMBAYARAN* 
Harga 1 (satu) ekor ditetapkan secara Lelang dengan start awal Rp 1.500.000,- dengan kelipatan Rp 100.000,-


*Aturan Lelang*
Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 01 Desember pukul 21.05 waktu Server KOI's
Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang bid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.


*Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara* 
Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kode-ikan=nominal
Contoh: *#bid 01=1500 maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system sebagai Nge-BID ikan no 01 dengan angka Rp 1.500.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)*

Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat – lambatnya 3 hari sejak lelang ini berakhir
Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dari participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka panitia BERHAK untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2.


*Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening*
BCA
CV KOIS
6041681681

*PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN*
Posisi ikan ada di *JOGJAKARTA* , biaya pengiriman ditanggung pemenang lelang
*CP : Herry Dragon 0878 9179 6999
Pieth 087868882200*


*PENJURIAN*
Waktu: Penjurian akan di laksanakan pada bulan Juli 2021.

*TATA CARA PENJURIAN*
Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku ( Overall Beauty ).
dan akan di lakukan penjurian minimal oleh *3 Certified Koi-S judge*


*HADIAH*
Opsi 1_Jika ikan ter BID semua atau omset 120jt maka hadiah Fix akan keluar sebagai berikut_
Champion Rp 15.000.000,-
1st Prize Rp 10.000.000,-
2nd Prize Rp 7.500.000,-

Jika ikan tidak ter-bid semua, hadiah akan menjadi:
Champion 7%
1st Prize 5%
2nd Prize 3%

*LAIN – LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam “Rule of The Game” akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya

*Foto Ikan*

*Spoiler* for _Hi-Utsuri 1 - 20_: Show









*Spoiler* for _Hi-Utsuri 21 - 40_: Show









*Spoiler* for _Hi-Utsuri 41 - 60_: Show









*Spoiler* for _Hi-Utsuri 61 - 80_: Show








*Video Ikan*

*Spoiler* for _Hi-Utsuri 1 - 20_: Show
















*Spoiler* for _Hi-Utsuri 21 - 40_: Show
















*Spoiler* for _Hi-Utsuri 41 - 60_: Show
















*Spoiler* for _Hi-Utsuri 61 - 80_: Show

----------


## Indarto

# 42  1500

----------


## pieth

Om untuk format yg betul seperti dibawah ini yah

#bid 99=1500

----------


## Spirit

#bid 2= 1500

----------


## Spirit

#bid 3= 1500

----------


## Spirit

#bid 02= 1500

----------


## Spirit

#bid 03= 1500

----------


## Spirit

#bid 06= 1500

----------


## Spirit

#bid 27= 1500

----------


## Spirit

#bid 51= 1500

----------


## herrydragon

No 51 size 48cm an Spirit

----------


## pieth

Hasil Penjurian sudah keluar

JURI 1
1st no 9 
2nd no 42 
3rd no 11 

JURI 2
1st no 9 
2nd no 25 
3rd no 42 

JURI 3
1st no 9 
2nd no 25 
3rd no 42 


Jadi Hasil Akhirnya adalah

1st Place No 9 Ikan Om Indarto
2nd Place No 25 Ikan Om Emil Wahyudin
3rd Place No 42 Ikan Om Indarto


Congratulation to all winners ‼️

----------

